# Tank Rear Chamber Question



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I got a new tank but it didn't come with setup instructions. 

The tank has a rear compartment that spans the entire width of the tank. It is divided into 3 partitions. The overflow leads to the middle partition. There is a baffle between the middle and right partitions, but a solid pane of glass between the middle and left partitions.

Both the left and right partitions are drilled, and both have a nozzle. The baffle leads me to think that the right partition is the drain and the left partition is the return, but I don't understand the purpose of the pane separating the middle and left partitions.

If water from the tank goes into the middle partition, then into the right partition via the baffles, then into the sump, and returns to tank from a pipe in the left partition, wouldn't that mean there would be no water in the left partition? What's the purpose of this?


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Question with clear picture can be good to answer your queries .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a diagram.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

It is weird , never seen such a design .. which brand it is ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nfa1987 said:


> It is weird , never seen such a design .. which brand it is ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Neptunian Cube from Aqua Inspiration.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Neptunium cube are supposed to used with sump I hope ..it is not AIO tank ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Left one is for return pump from sump..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Return pipe line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nfa1987 said:


> Return pipe line
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I know that, but i don't see why there's a partition there. As is, I think that partition is going to stay dry.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Go to Magical Aquarium Club and see if they have your model setup. They have few different sizes tanks on display. You can ask them questions too.


----------

